# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Идентификатор  государственного контракта

## elementalxp

Доброго времени суток! Стоить 1С: Предприятие, Торговля+Склад, как известно с 01.07.2017 ввели новую форму УПД где появился дополнительный пункт "Идентификатор 
государственного контракта". Собственно вопрос заключается в том, что как добавить данный пункт в старую форму УПД?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток! Стоить 1С: Предприятие, Торговля+Склад, как известно с 01.07.2017 ввели новую форму УПД где появился дополнительный пункт "Идентификатор 
> государственного контракта". Собственно вопрос заключается в том, что как добавить данный пункт в старую форму УПД?


1. Обновить конфигурацию до последнего релиза
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...963#post485963
2. Откорректировать внешнюю печатную форму upd.ert , примерно, как описано здесь
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3mL7/Z4Y1LxNdq

----------

